# Another no show!



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

They live 20 mins away - they rang only yesterday, wanted to view today not next weekend, they are now 30 mins late. Would it hurt too much to either ring or email and say 'thanks but no thanks'?

Funny thing was I got a funny feeling at about 1pm that they wouldn't show. Still had to blitz the house again though. Hubby did the Tesco shop on his own so I would be in in case they were early! LOL! 

Oh well, guess not the slaves I wanted for Bluebelle after all. Probably realised she really is neutered!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

That must be so annoying 

At least you got out of the shopping


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what a shame, i hate time wasters,they dont realise,or just dont blooming care, that you have to put your everyday life on hold when your waiting for them to turn up !!!! thats one of the reason i only bred twice with my poms years ago. to many idiots about to deal with !!! Im sure the right owners are out there some where _


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry to hear this Spid


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

It is so rude of people to just not turn up or to be late, mobile phones mean there is no excuse. Mind you, if they are like this then maybe it's for the best they don't have Bluebell..


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's what I said to hubby - even if they did turn up I would have turned them away! No excuse for bad manners.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

people are a pain. so we now only have bluebell looking for a home.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yep, surprises me actually both me and hubby agree she's very pretty.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

That's awful!  They're undeserving of your beautiful Bluebelle, clearly 

I've arranged to see this MC breeder and said to her that I'll go along at a time that suits her, it's her house I'm visiting, after all. Even though she's said it's ok, I feel a bit bad that I'll be eating into her free time  I'm certainly not going to just not turn up!! :sosp:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

How rude and inconsiderate


----------



## Laurac (Oct 1, 2011)

That is such a shame spid - the heart and soul that you put into your kittens deserves better.


----------



## Obvious (Sep 13, 2012)

Arrogant sods!!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

I can't stand rudeness, if they have changed their minds at least have the decency to call and say so. If I was a breeder I would prefer someone who changed their mind before taking on a kitten than afterwards.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Bloomin inconsiderate to say the least  Do these time wasters ever wonder about the inconvenience they put you to :incazzato:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thankfully I've not had this happen yet. All of my kitten owners have phoned me on the dot if they're going to ba late, and all seemed very apologetic.

It's strange, isn't it? I thought Redginald would be the first to find his home, and yet he was the last!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Bloomin inconsiderate to say the least Do these time wasters ever wonder about the inconvenience they put you to


No because they see us as a commercial entity. They have no concept that they are visiting somone's home as a guest so normal good manners don't figure. The only way to see it is that at least you've done the cleaning - I love my house just after a kitten visit


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

You'd have to wonder if she saw a litter before & chose one. You could be very lucky she didn't visit you afterwards & not mentioned the first litter!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i allways ring the breeder when im ready to leave home, and tell them roughly how long i think im going to be. i take my mobile and ring them when im nearly there._


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

So annoying! People are so wrapped up in themselves, she probably just decided not to bother (for whatever reason), and figured you weren't sitting around waiting---you're just a breeder after all.

I get similar things from time to time in my job. I drive to them, though, and sometimes they'll just forget that we're meeting after work, and go home, or not be home when I get to their door. Sometimes I drive hours to see people, so this is REALLY annoying to me :sosp:. I figure I didn't want them as clients anyway if that's how they are. :bored:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Their loss as she is bloomin stunning!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

You might get some more interest in your gorgeous Bluebelle now Spid,as the magazine 'your cat' has a feature on ragamuffins ( and Siamese) this month!


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow, bit rude! Hopefully nothing serious came up for them that just meant they lost track of time, but if it didn't then there's no excuse for that really.

When I went to see the Maine Coon breeder last week I emailed her with my ETA before I left to drop the other half off at work. After our satnav FINALLY got a signal, I realised it was going to talk me half an hour less to get there. Made me really glad I'd borrowed the other half's phone as it meant I could go online and email her with my new ETA. 
I was stupid enough not to have written down her home number which I shall make sure I do next time in case I get stuck in traffic etc.

But like others say, you're visiting someone elses house at their convenience. You've made an appointment. You can't just expect them to be happily sitting around all day long for when you finally roll up. I'd imagine a meeting with a breeder you've peed off by doing this wouldn't exactly be very nice!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Now just had one ring - 'is she ready now? '- 'no, I've just neutered her so I want to keep her longer' - 'Oh, I'll talk to my husband and ring you back!' 

Has she rung back? No. - it's in the advert fgs! And there goes another person looking to breed the price of the cat back.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

spid said:


> Now just had one ring - 'is she ready now? '- 'no, I've just neutered her so I want to keep her longer' - 'Oh, I'll talk to my husband and ring you back!'
> 
> Has she rung back? No. - it's in the advert fgs! And there goes another person looking to breed the price of the cat back.


Remember, husbands can take a lot of talking to. BELIEVE ME
I understand why you feel like this though. 
You'll be sad when they've all gone


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I honestly think that if a person cannot be bothered to be on time (bar things like getting lost) then they don't want that kitten enough to make them a potential owner. 

When I went to meet both Claude and Nancy I felt a little like I was going to a job interview - I wanted to buy the kitten and yes money does change hands but I (and I am sure most people) was also very aware that the breeder needs to feel confident in handing over this little ball of fluff into my care or it just won't happen. 

Next time I might make a cake .


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

I had one like this a while ago,it wasn't a no show but just as annoying.I had someone arrange to come and see a puppy they had put a deposit on.They worked nights and finished at 8am after a 12 hour shift,so we agreed she would come at 9.15 am,which gave us both time to get our kids to school and she would be back home to bed just after 10am after seeing the puppy.Well i found out my son had an assembly at school first thing,which i really wanted too see but i knew my lady had been at work all night so i left it and then she decided to turn up at 10am,so i ended up missing the assembly when i could have been there for my child.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's so annoying!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

spid said:


> Now just had one ring - 'is she ready now? '- 'no, I've just neutered her so I want to keep her longer' - 'Oh, I'll talk to my husband and ring you back!'
> 
> Has she rung back? No. - it's in the advert fgs! And there goes another person looking to breed the price of the cat back.


I have to agree Spid , No questions even if they did'nt read the AD properly 
"oh ok how long will you be keeping her for " 
"can we still pop down and see her" 
"was she ok after surgery" 
"i'm really glad she has already been spayed" 
lot's of ? that could be asked .... I know hubbies can be awkward but come on if you want a lil furball you will wait no matter what !!!!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have just had this email.

Hi. Could you tell me how much kittens are?

And that's it! It says in my ad!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Have just had this email.
> 
> Hi. Could you tell me how much kittens are?
> 
> And that's it! It says in my ad!


You should reply and ask if she wants a whole kitten or just half.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

It's annoying isn't it Carly - they could at least read the ad! I think they think if they ask we might say cheaper!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Have just had this email.
> 
> Hi. Could you tell me how much kittens are?
> 
> And that's it! It says in my ad!


Carly please do'nt take this the wrong way but , some sighted folk just do not read the written word even if it's glaring in their faces... I would not even reply .... And if i did reply i would say "sorry they are spoken for" ...... My heart goes out to breeders who are let down or made to do a merry dance around prospective buyers ...

such a shame that when a breeder puts their heart and soul into their breeding programme , they are met with ,idiots who have done no research into a breed and just see a cute kitten up for grabs ... Fools imho


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

ive had this with a litter at 9 weeks old. came to view all the litter was playing in the lounge when the woman said " oh you misunderstood me, it was a kitten i wanted"...well i laughed at that and said they are 9 weeks old so are kittens, they dont leave me until 13 weeks old and will be bigger...she was horrified and asked if i had a smaller one.....so i told her they are mc's how small do you think they was. anyway showed them dad and they left very quickly....quite disappointed really as they left with no cat fur stuck to them and my boy loves his cuddles.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

All I can say is there are some odd people out there :sosp: I'm so glad I haven't had too many of them - so far 
Asking how much I don't mind as some places I advertise I don't put the price and I don't always know where people have seen the ad.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

But these people responded directly through the ad site, so I know it was one where the price was clearly stated. I don't think not reading is any excuse. If you really want a kitten, then you'd do your best to read everything thoroughly, surely!

Might just reply and ask her how much of a kitten she wants. That made me laugh!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> But these people responded directly through the ad site, so I know it was one where the price was clearly stated


If the *only* question asked is the price *and* it is clear in the ad I reply with a unit price per 100g - just like on the shelves at Tesco.

I've had two separate visits lately from people who sounded lovely on the phone but turned out to be quite weird when they turned up. I'm definitely losing my touch. Both women on their own and 'businesslike' would be an understatement. Each one seemed uncomfortable with the kittens climbing all over them, never got down on the floor to play with them, barely cracked a smile and left within the hour saying they would be in touch. Both subsequently got back to to me saying they would take one of my kittens and both seemed very surprised to discover they wouldn't be getting one.


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

Bluebell is soooo gorgeous, I can't stop looking at her sweet face


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

havoc said:


> If the *only* question asked is the price *and* it is clear in the ad I reply with a unit price per 100g - just like on the shelves at Tesco.
> 
> I've had two separate visits lately from people who sounded lovely on the phone but turned out to be quite weird when they turned up. I'm definitely losing my touch. Both women on their own and 'businesslike' would be an understatement. Each one seemed uncomfortable with the kittens climbing all over them, never got down on the floor to play with them, barely cracked a smile and left within the hour saying they would be in touch. Both subsequently got back to to me saying they would take one of my kittens and both seemed very surprised to discover they wouldn't be getting one.


Weird you mention that i had a woman come like this ..couldnt smile..told me she got rid of her last cat cause it kept jumping on kitchen sides  she hit it so it bit her .She didnt get a kitten.Horrible woman.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

havoc said:


> If the *only* question asked is the price *and* it is clear in the ad I reply with a unit price per 100g - just like on the shelves at Tesco.
> 
> I've had two separate visits lately from people who sounded lovely on the phone but turned out to be quite weird when they turned up. I'm definitely losing my touch. Both women on their own and 'businesslike' would be an understatement. Each one seemed uncomfortable with the kittens climbing all over them, never got down on the floor to play with them, barely cracked a smile and left within the hour saying they would be in touch. Both subsequently got back to to me saying they would take one of my kittens and both seemed very surprised to discover they wouldn't be getting one.


Weeiiirdoos!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

One of them is particularly odd, was doing the rounds of breeders. I've now had to block her emails.


----------

